# ND - Fall Turkey Licenses Remain, Online Apps Available July



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fall Turkey Licenses Remain, Online Apps Available July 28

The 2008 fall wild turkey lottery has been held and more than 3,800 licenses remain in 17 units. Licenses are issued on a first-come, first-served basis. Hunters are allowed a maximum of 15 licenses for the fall season.

Resident and nonresident hunters can apply online, or print out an application to mail, at the Game and Fish Department website, gf.nd.gov, beginning July 28. Paper applications will be at license vendors by July 30.

The fall turkey season runs from Oct. 11 - Jan. 11, 2009.

Licenses remain for the following units: Unit 03, portions of Benson, Towner, Pierce and Ramsey counties, 89 licenses; Unit 04, portions of Billings and Golden Valley counties south of Interstate 94, 225; Unit 06, Bowman County, 25; Unit 13, Dunn County, 542; Unit 15, Emmons County, 110; Unit 17, portions of Billings and Golden Valley counties north of Interstate 94, 1,036; Unit 19, Grant and Sioux counties and a portion of Morton County, 82; Unit 25, McHenry County and portions of Pierce and Ward counties, 307; Unit 27, McKenzie County, 441; Unit 30, a portion of Morton County, 173; Unit 31, Mountrail County, 26; Unit 34, a portion of Pembina County, 22; Unit 44, Slope County, 178; Unit 45, Stark County, 108; Unit 51, Burke County and portions of Renville, Bottineau and Ward counties, 137; Unit 98, Burleigh and McLean counties, 117; and Unit 99, Mercer and Oliver counties, 252.


----------

